# Holy fuck got a date from Tinder need advice on what should I do



## Secretariat12 (Oct 21, 2020)

All my past girlfriends were from friend circle. This is first I need legit advice in pms. What to do? How to grate? What to talk about? Pls somebody knowledgeable I can pm


----------



## Deleted member 9852 (Oct 21, 2020)

Idk I just invite mines over for a movie but if your going to do that make sure she has real high interest


----------



## JustAFewMM (Oct 21, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## sensen (Oct 21, 2020)

Depends on your age, her personality, and what your date plans are


----------



## $tackThatMoney (Oct 21, 2020)

Make sure you're looking your best. Get a fresh haircut, shower right before. Dress well but don't try too hard (go for a polo shirt and jeans or t-shirt and bomber jacket) - no suit and tie or anything. Wear cologne, have gum on you at all times.

Go to a bar - preferably where they have cocktails.

When you arrive - immediately compliment her: 'you look nice'.

When you sit, tell her that the 'first round is on me'.

Get a drink, from there:


Ask questions, if you can tie yourself into what she's saying (and convey yourself positively) do that. Good topics are travel, college degree/career (don't stick on this for too long or get too serious on a first date), sports, what she does for fun.
Tie flirty statements into the conversation. If she does science, something like 'I can imagine you all kitted up in a lab coat and goggles, I bet you look hot' (if you're confident enough - better not to do this than half-ass it)
Keep it light and relatively superficial - stay away from topics like her ex, family problems. Anything that is either fun (clubbing, partying) or communicates value (holidays, career ambitions) is a safe bet.

In most cases, by the end of the first drink, you should have an idea of the vibe. If it's going well, and she's somewhat into you, she should get the next round (don't ask). I will never buy the second round - usually, girls I date will naturally offer after I've gotten the first two cocktails.

In terms of escalating things, you can test how into you she is by light touches. If you approve of something she's said 'I love mogging other girls', high five or fist bump her (brings the vibe up, breaks the touch barrier). If she doesn't hesitate/look uncomfortable you can maybe add some shoulder/arm touches at high points in the conversation.

If she's into you, she'll begin to reciprocate and touch you back - she might playfully punch your arm etc. At this point, you might want to go for the kiss, or just suggest you go back to yours/hers (depending on what point the date is at).

If things are going well, don't be pushy - you don't want to make her feel uncomfortable/come across as needy. You should act as if this is no big deal (even if it is to you). Let things progress naturally. As the man, it is usually going to be on you to move things forward - but be hyper-aware of how she's feeling throughout.

The main way you should portray yourself is:

*Fun, Confident and Relaxed.*

Good Luck, King. Happy to PM/answer more questions on here if you need.


----------



## Deleted member 9852 (Oct 21, 2020)

$tackThatMoney said:


> Make sure you're looking your best. Get a fresh haircut, shower right before. Dress well but don't try too hard (go for a polo shirt and jeans or t-shirt and bomber jacket) - no suit and tie or anything. Wear cologne, have gum on you at all times.
> 
> Go to a bar - preferably where they have cocktails.
> 
> ...


 to much work I’ll just invite a whore from tinder over


----------



## $tackThatMoney (Oct 21, 2020)

jewce said:


> to much work I’ll just invite a whore from tinder over


Agreed, this is higher effort. Have had dates straight to mine also. But if it's his first non-social-circle date, a bar is the way to go imo. Will help calm nerves + going for cockails is fun.


----------



## Deleted member 9852 (Oct 21, 2020)

$tackThatMoney said:


> Agreed, this is higher effort. Have had dates straight to mine also. But if it's his first non-social-circle date, a bar is the way to go imo. Also going for cockails is fun.


Yea it mostly just depends on how they Text you and shit when ever I match with someone I usly just ask them what they are looking on this app and give little hints that I want to be fwb with them it works if they are young


----------



## Secretariat12 (Oct 21, 2020)

Thanks a lot was really helpful guys


----------



## Hades (Oct 21, 2020)

$tackThatMoney said:


> Make sure you're looking your best. Get a fresh haircut, shower right before. Dress well but don't try too hard (go for a polo shirt and jeans or t-shirt and bomber jacket) - no suit and tie or anything. Wear cologne, have gum on you at all times.
> 
> Go to a bar - preferably where they have cocktails.
> 
> ...


This


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 21, 2020)

$tackThatMoney said:


> Make sure you're looking your best. Get a fresh haircut, shower right before. Dress well but don't try too hard (go for a polo shirt and jeans or t-shirt and bomber jacket) - no suit and tie or anything. Wear cologne, have gum on you at all times.
> 
> Go to a bar - preferably where they have cocktails.
> 
> ...


Why go to a bar? Then some other guy might hit on her srs. I hate having drunk guys around and the dark lightning makes it more difficult to see

isnt it better to just take her to a restaurant or a cafe then bring her back to your place and watch tv —> sex


----------



## lutte (Oct 21, 2020)

$tackThatMoney said:


> Make sure you're looking your best. Get a fresh haircut, shower right before. Dress well but don't try too hard (go for a polo shirt and jeans or t-shirt and bomber jacket) - no suit and tie or anything. Wear cologne, have gum on you at all times.
> 
> Go to a bar - preferably where they have cocktails.
> 
> ...


Sounds like an unnecessary headache to go to a bar, if she's agreed to meet up with you it probably won't matter if you go to a bar or anywhere else


----------



## Blackpill3d (Oct 21, 2020)

lucky


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Oct 21, 2020)

Insert penis into vagina


----------



## Deleted member 10185 (Oct 21, 2020)

You are going to spend rest of your life with her . I can predict.


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)

$tackThatMoney said:


> Make sure you're looking your best. Get a fresh haircut, shower right before. Dress well but don't try too hard (go for a polo shirt and jeans or t-shirt and bomber jacket) - no suit and tie or anything. Wear cologne, have gum on you at all times.
> 
> Go to a bar - preferably where they have cocktails.
> 
> ...


If you say she looks nice its already over you end up being rejected or in friendzone its too direct
Just the fact you gone to a date means she looks nice and you are attracted no need to make her hear what she hears all days from simps.
And if you ask her to go home with you its not gonna happen you should never ask you either escalate after the date and make out and she gets hot and you tell her lets go to my home i want to show it to you or you will fail miserably never make a woman choose sex.
I learnt this from Mistery a man who fucked over 300 beautiful girls


----------



## NothingCanStopMe (Oct 21, 2020)

Be good looking that's all you need. She'll carry the conversation for you.


----------



## Deleted member 7753 (Oct 21, 2020)

$tackThatMoney said:


> Make sure you're looking your best. Get a fresh haircut, shower right before. Dress well but don't try too hard (go for a polo shirt and jeans or t-shirt and bomber jacket) - no suit and tie or anything. Wear cologne, have gum on you at all times.
> 
> Go to a bar - preferably where they have cocktails.
> 
> ...


open your pms pls, need your advicd on something


----------



## wasted (Oct 21, 2020)

$tackThatMoney said:


> Make sure you're looking your best. Get a fresh haircut, shower right before. Dress well but don't try too hard (go for a polo shirt and jeans or t-shirt and bomber jacket) - no suit and tie or anything. Wear cologne, have gum on you at all times.
> 
> Go to a bar - preferably where they have cocktails.
> 
> ...


0


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 21, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> If you say she looks nice its already over you end up being rejected or in friendzone its too direct
> Just the fact you gone to a date means she looks nice and you are attracted no need to make her hear what she hears all days from simps.
> And if you ask her to go home with you its not gonna happen you should never ask you either escalate after the date and make out and she gets hot and you tell her lets go to my home i want to show it to you or you will fail miserably never make a woman choose sex.
> I learnt this from Mistery a man who fucked over 300 beautiful girls


I tried tinder openers where i complimented girls and it went better than normal convos

nothing wrong with giving compliments all of this sounds like some autistic PUA shit


----------



## hairyballscel (Oct 21, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> If you say she looks nice its already over you end up being rejected or in friendzone its too direct
> Just the fact you gone to a date means she looks nice and you are attracted no need to make her hear what she hears all days from simps.
> And if you ask her to go home with you its not gonna happen you should never ask you either escalate after the date and make out and she gets hot and you tell her lets go to my home i want to show it to you or you will fail miserably never make a woman choose sex.
> I learnt this from Mistery a man who fucked over 300 beautiful girls


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)

hairyballscel said:


> View attachment 748892


Actually that approach is proven to work by many guys over the years unlike that 16yo approach


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> I tried tinder openers where i complimented girls and it went better than normal convos
> 
> nothing wrong with giving compliments all of this sounds like some autistic PUA shit


Lol if you cant hold a conversation with a woman for more than 30 minutes in rl its over
Tinder chat is useless its the date that matters
THey answer on tinder only if you look good no matter how you open
THis guy you call autistic slayed more than 300 goodlooking women the guy who made the rules his name is Mistery and its called the mistery method he is a modern casanova fucked all kind of girls no bullshit like today puas


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)

Also id rather learn from guys who seduced and slayed 100+ woman not 16yos giving advices here on a incel looksmaxing forum


----------



## Effortless (Oct 21, 2020)

My favourite kind of dates aren't even ones where you go to expensive places or sit quiet in the cinema

I love it when the conversation just flows on a long walk or just chilling some where, having a girl who is responsive and feel like she's actually listening to you beats any expensive dates or the usual stuff that people do tbh

But my number one tip is always try to make physical contact on the first date, whether its holding hands, shoulder touching or hugging just do it so she'll become comfortable around you quicker


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 21, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> Also id rather learn from guys who seduced and slayed 100+ woman not 16yos giving advices here on a incel looksmaxing forum


go join some PUA forum then, just cage at this bluepilled pua shit

just LOL if u take advice from someone who dresses like this


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)

Most guys think that getting a woman number or getting her on a date means something lol
Thats where the game starts and you either are able to talk hger for the 1 or 2 hours of the date in a good way without making mistakes or your gonna end in friendzone or go home with blue balls,the best players slay the same night of the date if all goes good and there is some touch or kiss during the date


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> go join some PUA forum then, just cage at this bluepilled pua shit
> 
> just LOL if u take advice from someone who dresses like this
> View attachment 748943


He slayed 300 woman looking like that....you just prove my point why learn the game from autistic children when you can learn from men who seduced many girls and its proven


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Oct 21, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> He slayed 300 woman looking like that....you just prove my point


How did the girls look then, they were all ugly hags


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> How did the girls look then


he slayed only models and strippers thats what his book is about slaying only beautiful woman the best of the best he did it to prove a point you should buy his book for 10 dollars on amazon or yo ucan download the pdf for free,the mistery method unlike pua bullshit it dont costs 1000 dollars and it tells about his life and how to approach and seduce woman in the best way as he dedicated his life to it like some do to looksmaxing also in the book he tells about looksmaxing its not the pua bullshit you see around today in 2020 faggot years.
You should also read books on social interactions to be able to hold long interactions when you get a date and psicology it will give you an edge in all social situations


----------



## SkinjobCatastrophe (Oct 21, 2020)

You are overthinking it. You cant think about every single thing you say like its gonna set off global thermonuclear war if you say something wrong. You are not talking to castro and trying to stop him from launching a nuke. You are talking to a female who has already made up her mind one way or another based on your looks. Just ask her out on a date and if she says yes, good, if she says no, then you can try with another girl


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)

THis is one of his students neil strauss a bald 5.6 tall nerd who also seduced and slayed more than 200 woman thanks to his method also he become a millionaire years later


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)

SkinjobCatastrophe said:


> You are overthinking it. You cant think about every single thing you say like its gonna set off global thermonuclear war if you say something wrong. You are not talking to castro and trying to stop him from launching a nuke. You are talking to a female who has already made up her mind one way or another based on your looks. Just ask her out on a date and if she says yes, good, if she says no, then you can try with another girl


The date is the hardest part and is where is decided if you fail and get friendzoned woman are social creatures if something is off in the way you talk and you cant hold a long conversation for 1 hour or 2 or how long is the dates its over you lost her.
No one here has the looks level to be able to get woman without being able to have a good date with her and a good conversation if you do mistakes in the date its over thats where all is decided


----------



## JustAFewMM (Oct 21, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> THis is one of his students neil strauss a bald 5.6 tall nerd who also seduced and slayed more than 200 woman thanks to his method also he become a millionaire years later


Elab more whats his secret


----------



## 6’1cel (Oct 21, 2020)

Secretariat12 said:


> All my past girlfriends were from friend circle. This is first I need legit advice in pms. What to do? How to grate? What to talk about? Pls somebody knowledgeable I can pm


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 21, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> I tried tinder openers where i complimented girls and it went better than normal convos
> 
> nothing wrong with giving compliments all of this sounds like some autistic PUA shit


See my post on redpill bullshit. Dating should be fun and natural, not psychological warfare against a woman.


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)

JustAFewMM said:


> Elab more whats his secret


read the book pdf the mistery method you can find it free on pdfdriver or buy it on amazon for 10 dollars it teaches everything from how to start a conversation to how to bring her home and have sex also talks about life in general and the guy who write it is cool he spent 15 years of his life approaching woman all days to not make us suffer all those rejections making the best method of sucess


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> See my post on redpill bullshit. Dating should be fun and natural, not psychological warfare against a woman.


You cant be fun and nautral if you cant talk for 1 hours at least thats how long dates are and woman expect you the bring the talking and do everything including taking her home if you been able to get her to kiss you after the date,she will never tell you shes into you or to go home with you unless you do all the work and you have to do it yourself especially if you are not a chad also a mistake can end the date badly the worst that can happen is that she gets bored or friendzones you if not able to cause interest and contact with her


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 21, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> You cant be fun and nautral if you cant talk for 1 hours at least thats how long dates are and woman expect you the bring the talking and do everything including taking her home if you been able to get her to kiss you after the date,she will never tell you shes into you or to go home with you unless you do all the work and you have to do it yourself especially if you are not a chad also a mistake can end the date badly the worst that can happen is that she gets bored or friendzones you if not able to cause interest and contact with her


Jfl 
If you’re good looking it will work out


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 21, 2020)

$tackThatMoney said:


> Make sure you're looking your best. Get a fresh haircut, shower right before. Dress well but don't try too hard (go for a polo shirt and jeans or t-shirt and bomber jacket) - no suit and tie or anything. Wear cologne, have gum on you at all times.
> 
> Go to a bar - preferably where they have cocktails.
> 
> ...


Meanwhile chad just asks for a blow job and gets it easily.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 21, 2020)

400 weeks 1 meeks


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 21, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> I tried tinder openers where i complimented girls and it went better than normal convos
> 
> nothing wrong with giving compliments all of this sounds like some autistic PUA shit


I must say. That my experience was/is also. That 1 compliment, is not that bad of an idea.

To show some interest, is what I found to be okay. Showing alot of interest, or giving plenty of compliments = game over (for most dudes). But 1, I found okay-ish,

Showing a bit of mixed signals, where she is unsure if you are interested or not interested iseven better. But need to be attractive looking dude. and I found that diffcult to pull of actually. Also I was not good looking enough to play off the card of uncertainity well where she will start to chase you a bit. because one need to be desirable object, I think.


----------



## Deleted member 5292 (Oct 21, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> The date is the hardest part and is where is decided if you fail and get friendzoned woman are social creatures if something is off in the way you talk and you cant hold a long conversation for 1 hour or 2 or how long is the dates its over you lost her.
> No one here has the looks level to be able to get woman without being able to have a good date with her and a good conversation if you do mistakes in the date its over thats where all is decided


I am autist and i got a nice girl with beautiful plastic tits. Also amnesia is an autist and he can get girls easily.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Oct 21, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> Dating should be fun and natural, not psychological warfare against a woman.


I wished so often it was like that. For me it was a war0struggle more often than not.


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)

ablanc10 said:


> I am autist and i got a nice girl with beautiful plastic tits. Also amnesia is an autist and he can get girls easily.


Both of you can hold a conversation with a girl most here cant.
Giving compliments on tinder works only if your chad if your not you are just another simp of lower value than her
Same in RL free compliments make her see you as a simp with no value you as man might like compliments woman get them all the time from simps thats the same reason they dont want to hear hi or how are you on social media thats all they see when they open the chats and unless you are chad you are a lower value simp like all others


----------



## $tackThatMoney (Oct 21, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> Both of you can hold a conversation with a girl most here cant.
> Giving compliments on tinder works only if your chad if your not you are just another simp of lower value than her
> Same in RL free compliments make her see you as a simp with no value you as man might like compliments woman get them all the time from simps thats the same reason they dont want to hear hi or how are you on social media thats all they see when they open the chats and unless you are chad you are a lower value simp like all others


Thank you for your numerous contributions to this post.

Although I think PUA is largely outdated (save for some good, core principles), and your extreme focus on not coming across as a simp is over-analytical, I am curious to hear whether your 'game' has worked for you in practice.

Would you mind sharing how the teachings of Mystery and Neil Strauss have positively impacted your dating life? What is your current situation?

Best Wishes.


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)

$tackThatMoney said:


> Thank you for your numerous contributions to this post.
> 
> Although I think PUA is largely outdated (save for some good, core principles), and your extreme focus on not coming across as a simp is over-analytical, I am curious to hear whether your 'game' has worked for you in practice.
> 
> ...


Im a 5 psl white guy before applying the game and reading social,seduction and psychiatry books i was an incel with 0 social skills i couldnt talk no one for more than 10 minutes and keep an interesting conversation.
Now i have a long term girlfriend
Also how can you doubt Mistery when its a fact he had many students who slayed like him and all he teaches is normal social dinamics
You know how many guys go to girls like a teen telling them hey i like u., you look very cute. how are you.... the girls turn down all these efforts unless they are already attracted to you or you are the popular kid at school lol be chad to direct approach.


----------



## KrissKross (Oct 21, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> Im a 5 psl white guy before applying the game and reading social,seduction and psychiatry books i was an incel with 0 social skills i couldnt talk no one for more than 10 minutes and keep an interesting conversation.
> Now i have a long term girlfriend
> Also how can you doubt Mistery when its a fact he had many students who slayed like him and all he teaches is normal social dinamics
> You know how many guys go to girls like a teen telling them hey i like u., you look very cute. how are you.... the girls turn down all these efforts unless they are already attracted to you or you are the popular kid at school lol be chad to direct approach.


He’s also 6’5


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> He’s also 6’5


his bald student is 5.6 and he slayed around 300 woman too plus become a billionaire and hes even more famous than Mistery his name is Neil Strauss,all his other students all are average height and fat they also still pulling girls to this day after 20 years almost and showing it on video one of them is called rsd tyler they are the few puas who slayed and proven it not getting numbers i also know a italian guy from my country who is 23 and already slayed more than 100 woman all documented with pics and audios and hes not soo goodlooking


----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)




----------



## OverForMe (Oct 21, 2020)

He almost got banned and gone to jail for posting nudes of all the girls he fucked he is 5.9


----------



## improover (Oct 21, 2020)

$tackThatMoney said:


> Make sure you're looking your best. Get a fresh haircut, shower right before. Dress well but don't try too hard (go for a polo shirt and jeans or t-shirt and bomber jacket) - no suit and tie or anything. Wear cologne, have gum on you at all times.
> 
> Go to a bar - preferably where they have cocktails.
> 
> ...


Man I really hope you didn't write that and you just copy pasted it from somewhere. Because if actually wrote that, it's over for you.


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 21, 2020)

Guide to dates: be gl, open mouth


----------



## Deleted member 5634 (Oct 21, 2020)

$tackThatMoney said:


> Make sure you're looking your best. Get a fresh haircut, shower right before. Dress well but don't try too hard (go for a polo shirt and jeans or t-shirt and bomber jacket) - no suit and tie or anything. Wear cologne, have gum on you at all times.
> 
> Go to a bar - preferably where they have cocktails.
> 
> ...



Mirin high effort reply. Ngl,


----------



## NorwoodStyle (Oct 22, 2020)

Date=betabux fail

Invite her to come over with the explicit purpose of sex. If she declines, it's over for you.


----------



## Mr_Norwood (Oct 22, 2020)

My best advice is research bars and pubs using google maps and looking at images inside.. find the places with SOFA-like seating so you can sit near her..

The worst thing in the world is taking your date to some fucking table and chairs and sitting opposite .


----------



## THE_LONER (Oct 22, 2020)




----------



## ReallyRice (Oct 22, 2020)

ITT: chadsplainers trying to convince each other and themselves that it's not just their looks doing all the work


----------



## Deleted member 8080 (Nov 1, 2020)

height insole maxx by 1 inch with bulky shoes.
dont act super desperate.
and that's it.
nothing else u can do


----------



## Deleted member 1751 (Nov 1, 2020)

kjsbdfiusdf said:


> Insert penis into vagina


Vagina where


----------



## Deleted member 6403 (Nov 1, 2020)

Justbeconfidentsrs said:


> Vagina where


next to her butthole


----------



## Deleted member 10449 (Nov 1, 2020)

If you are so much of an autist that you have to ask all these questions on an incel forum, it's over for you

It never began, you will fuck up on this date

Just consider it as experience for the future

You can't learn social skills on online forums, that is C-O-P-E

After you go to 20 dates like this, you'll have all these answers for yourself

Except if you are a complete autist, then it's over JFL


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 1, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Why go to a bar? Then some other guy might hit on her srs. I hate having drunk guys around and the dark lightning makes it more difficult to see
> 
> isnt it better to just take her to a restaurant or a cafe then bring her back to your place and watch tv —> sex





lutte said:


> Sounds like an unnecessary headache to go to a bar, if she's agreed to meet up with you it probably won't matter if you go to a bar or anywhere else



Spoken like true virgins.

What the other guy said was right though. It's all about conveying a very optimistic, positive & fun vibe on the date, being playful & also sprinkling some DHVs in there. 

I have been on 100+ of these dates by now so know what works & what doesn't. 

The big no-no is don't show too much pessimism, anger or neurotic traits. That dries the girl up and she'll never speak to you again.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Nov 1, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Spoken like true virgins.
> 
> What the other guy said was right though. It's all about conveying a very optimistic, positive & fun vibe on the date, being playful & also sprinkling some DHVs in there.
> 
> ...


Why tf go to a bar jfl just go to a cafe then bring her home


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 1, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> Why tf go to a bar jfl just go to a cafe then bring her home


A bar has alcohol > she's more likely to come home with you.

Don't be fucking stupid.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Nov 1, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> A bar has alcohol > she's more likely to come home with you.
> 
> Don't be fucking stupid.


What time (clock hour) do u think is the best for the bar date?

Also paying for her drinks is expensive compared to coffee


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 1, 2020)

Yuyevon said:


> What time (clock hour) do u think is the best for the bar date?
> 
> Also paying for her drinks is expensive compared to coffee


Go for coffee if you want. It can work but it's usually harder.

Coffee shop:
- Bright lights often (she can see your flaws more easily)
- Lots of other people in earshot (they're usually small venues)
- Harder to escalate as most of the time you'll end up sitting across from her
- It's during the day & often it can seem more abrupt to go back to your place during the day as opposed to night 
- Not as relaxing for either of you especially if you're not a good conversationalist

For bar dates I pick 8:30PM. Bars were closing at 10 in the UK, so we do 1 hr 30 date then at the end she's having a good time & doesn't want it to end, so then I say 'by the way I have a bottle of wine at my place if you want to carry on?' she usually says yes, then I fuck her. 

These rules won't work for teencels or americans though. I dont know what the fuck your rules are over there.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Nov 1, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> Go for coffee if you want. It can work but it's usually harder.
> 
> Coffee shop:
> - Bright lights often (she can see your flaws more easily)
> ...


Can you send me a message? I wanna PM some pics of me for my tinder and hear ur thoughts


----------



## Deleted member 6873 (Nov 1, 2020)

KrissKross said:


> See my post on redpill bullshit. Dating should be fun and natural, not psychological warfare against a woman.


underrated comment.
just dont be autistic is all tbh. you shouldnt be worrying "yikerinos! i didnt act alpha and instead laughed at her joke, oh no she now views me as a pathetic beta :/ "


----------



## Deleted member 2854 (Nov 2, 2020)

Papabakvet said:


> underrated comment.
> just dont be autistic is all tbh. you shouldnt be worrying "yikerinos! i didnt act alpha and instead laughed at her joke, oh no she now views me as a pathetic beta :/ "


It doesn't work like this in the real world. Dating 'should' be fun & natural but it doesn't work like that. You need a game plan.


----------



## Deleted member 5393 (Nov 2, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> It doesn't work like this in the real world. Dating 'should' be fun & natural but it doesn't work like that. You need a game plan.


Pm me britbro


----------



## Deleted member 275 (Nov 2, 2020)

Captainugly said:


> It doesn't work like this in the real world. Dating 'should' be fun & natural but it doesn't work like that. You need a game plan.


This. You can't really afford to be yourself during dates with women if you want to get anywhere and get anything out of it.

Women don't contribute much during dates and generally only consume your jokes/entertainment/money. Sex is all they have to offer.


----------



## obhmwtsg (Nov 2, 2020)

JFL at these degenerates telling u to go in bar, if u arent a absolute mogging machine op u will get mogged in the bar and she will lose all the interest she had for you

jfl


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Nov 3, 2020)

OverForMe said:


> his bald student is 5.6 and he slayed around 300 woman too plus become a billionaire and hes even more famous than Mistery his name is Neil Strauss,all his other students all are average height and fat they also still pulling girls to this day after 20 years almost and showing it on video one of them is called rsd tyler they are the few puas who slayed and proven it not getting numbers i also know a italian guy from my country who is 23 and already slayed more than 100 woman all documented with pics and audios and hes not soo goodlooking


JFL at using italy as an example i am in italy currently, in a student city too and i see subhumans with cute GFs all the time, girls here have no standards


----------



## BigBoletus (Nov 3, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> JFL at using italy as an example i am in italy currently, in a student city too and i see subhumans with cute GFs all the time, girls here have no standards


Doesn't italy have the biggest incel community in Europe, at least? I thought it is a hypergamy hell. Life fuel if not. I may go there with the erasmus program at uni


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Nov 3, 2020)

BigBoletus said:


> Doesn't italy have the biggest incel community in Europe, at least? I thought it is a hypergamy hell. Life fuel if not. I may go there with the erasmus program at uni


N=1 but subhumans with fine GFs are the MAJORITY of couples in the library, i saw 1 5'7-8'' chad with hollow cheeks at the library 1 time that got PICKED UP by a foid i was eyeing for a while infront of his other foid "friend", so chads are still at the top but subhumans do not rot either


----------



## BigBoletus (Nov 3, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> N=1 but subhumans with fine GFs are the MAJORITY of couples in the library, i saw 1 5'7-8'' chad with hollow cheeks at the library 1 time that got PICKED UP by a foid i was eyeing for a while infront of his other foid "friend", so chads are still at the top but subhumans do not rot either


Coming from an eastern european, i see italy as simply having better looking males on average, but uglier females. Maybe that's why I call it hypergamy hell when I see couples where the dude is much better looking, but it is what it is due to the nature of the dimorphic features in Italy. So I think you're right, but legit subhumans still have it worse there, otherwise the incel community wouldn't be so big, just not the average or slightly average dudes, who still mog those from my place brutally.


----------



## Deleted member 3479 (Nov 3, 2020)

BigBoletus said:


> Coming from an eastern european, i see italy as simply having better looking males on average, but uglier females. Maybe that's why I call it hypergamy hell when I see couples where the dude is much better looking, but it is what it is due to the nature of the dimorphic features in Italy. So I think you're right, but legit subhumans still have it worse there, otherwise the incel community wouldn't be so big, just not the average or slightly average dudes, who still mog those from my place brutally.


Yes the average male here is better looking by a small margin but nothing noticeable tbh, All my observations are on horny university aged people so maybe that is why i see girls that mog guys in couples literally every day, like yesterday i saw a thick green eyed blond hot girl with a below average black guy his body was quite pathetic his legs looked like chopsticks and his face was nothing special (he was wearing a mask though)


----------



## BigBoletus (Nov 3, 2020)

looksmaxillas said:


> Yes the average male here is better looking by a small margin but nothing noticeable tbh, All my observations are on horny university aged people so maybe that is why i see girls that mog guys in couples literally every day, like yesterday i saw a thick green eyed blond hot girl with a below average black guy his body was quite pathetic his legs looked like chopsticks and his face was nothing special (he was wearing a mask though)


Lmao at that dude. So I guess its safe to say that the exotic/foreigner halo works for university girls at least ( I'd wager not the southern you go in italy tho, i've heard there is the most hate for foreigners ). Lifefuel tbh .


----------

